# Next years salmon



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

SalmonBum said:


> I wasn't implying trout taking food away from salmon. All the steel I catch are filled with bugs. The lakers I've caught have almost anything packed in them. I've pulled out perch , walleyes, gobies, various minnows and ales. I'm just wondering how if at all trout will be affected being non alewife dependent. I'm foggy but didn't trout suffer on Huron as well?
> 
> Is this potential crash affecting coho as bad also?


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

jguc1 said:


> I think #'s are probably down compared to a few years back, but I suspect the biggest difference in fishing this year compared to last is the water temps. We have had the coldest summer I can remember-lots of strange winds, etc have prevented the water from setting up like most years. I think this has resulted in fish being spread out and maybe way offshore.
> 
> We'll see. time will tell.


I agree with ya. I hoping with fewer fish caught this year next year will the same or better

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

o_mykiss said:


> but the good news is that the fish folks are catching are fat and healthy. It'd be real big cause for concern if there were low catch rates AND skinny fish.


This


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Trout can live just fine without Alewives.

Cutting plans is a good thing. That is what they tried to do to Save Lk Huron, but it was too late. Back in the 90s the salmon started to come back from the BKD of the 80s so the DNR started dumping them in again. They kept that up for many yrs. The size of fish went down, but numbers caught were up. They started to see signs of too many salmon that couldnt be sustained by current bait populations, so plants were cut. The following yr I saw my size go up, but numbers go down. Then, the perfect storm hit. Along with too many predatory fish, multiple cold winters took a hit on bait and then got nailed again by low water levels. Right now, the DNR knows there is a problem with too many salmon and not enough bait in Lake MI. They have known this for yrs, thats why the limit was increase to 3 to 5 per person a few yrs back. And then when they cut plants, its a dead give-away they are concerned. All it takes now is another act of mother nature to put our Lk MI fisher in jeopardy. Everyone thinks it cant happen to Michigan, but we never thought it could happen to Huron either.


----------

